# Running Ethernet and Coax Near Power Cable



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

I am planning to rewire my house as it is currently knob and tube. While I'm at it, I figured I may as well put Cat 6, phone, and RG6 Coax runs in to each room. Will I get interference if I run the Cat6 and RG6 together? How far do they both have to be from my NM power wires that I will be running. I plan to run it between joists of my floor, so as long as I run them between different joists, should I be fine and free from interference? I have heard 2 inches minimum distance from NM wire, but I wanted to see what anyone else with experience has found. I know to cross at 90 deg when necessary.

Also, how far from my electrical panel should I locate my distribution panel w/ cable, internet, and phone.

Lastly, would it be wise to run phone with Cat6 also rather than phone wire? What are the advantages of doing this?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Try to keep at least a foot apart. Run them on opposite sides of the joists and you'll have no problems. I usually run phone, data, and coax to each general purpose outlet.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I don't know of any interference issues with running CAT3/CAT5E/CAT6/RG6 together. I've done it countless times and have never had an issue. You can purchase a box that has CAT3/CAT5E/RG6 combo as a spool that is intended to run together.

Running CAT6 for phone will work just fine, but will be quite the waste of money. I don't know of any advantages, however, I know most people run CAT5E for phone these days as it is readily available and cheap whereas CAT6 is still on the higher end scale.

As for power wires, I don't know the exact specifications for distance apart, I just always avoid it when necessary. I've had them cross over and had no noticeable interference.

In the panel room is where it gets messy and voids all rules and regulations. Typically everything is mounted around the electrical panel and more often than not all CATx and RGx runs are zip tied onto existing NMD90 cables. This just goes to show you that we often worry too much about tolerances.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Why Cat6 at all? You reallllly don't need it. And if you say for future that is not worth it either.

Cat5e is and will be more than fine for many years to come. I use it for LAN and phone. It is not much more than Cat3 and I only have to stock a few colors of it to cover anything I need.


----------



## vseven (Dec 2, 2009)

Cat 5e is inexpensive these days and will run a 1 gigabyte connection just fine. No real use for Cat6. In fact if you get the Cat 5e in bulk just use one run for phone and one for Ethernet....4 pairs in a Cat 5e will allow you to run up to 4 phone lines if you ever need to without rewiring.


----------



## Chucky Jesus (Jul 21, 2009)

*It hertz.*

NM power will be 60Hz, Cat-x will be MHz to GHz. NM won't interfere with these digital signals. Cat-x cable is shielded. As long as the shielding is intact, continuous and securely grounded at each end, they won't interfere with each other. I design circuit boards with high frequency traces running next to each other within 20 mils without shielding and I get no cross-talk.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Not all Cat-X is shielded.


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm planing to run cat 6 for phone because POTS I feel is going the way of the dodo. I don't have a land line, but when we resell in a couple years, I want one in case someone needs it. If I use cat6, it can be converted to an Ethernet port which can be useful for anything from networking computers, to home security or automation. If I have the wire, I may as well, and I see no use in running phone wire which will likely be useless for many in 5-10 years. I have actually been thinking about adding two extra cat6 runs, for a total of 4 and possibly wiring them to do HDMI. I was thinking cat6 because for 1000 feet it is only $30 ($94 vs. $64) more compared to cat5e and I feel like it is always best to install the latest technology wiring so that it is good for as long as possible. Is there really no benefit to cat6 over cat5e? If not, then why even have the new standard. I know 10gig can go further over cat6, and I believe HDMI can as well. Currently I plan on using gigabit switches, but in the future who knows. Is there really no future value in cat6 over cat5e?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

If that extra 30 is no problem, I see no problem in running cat 6
I personally would run pvc conduit or non metallic flex so if you ever need to run a new line for something, you wont need to be drilling.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

rjschwar said:


> I'm planing to run cat 6 for phone because POTS I feel is going the way of the dodo. I don't have a land line, but when we resell in a couple years, I want one in case someone needs it. If I use cat6, it can be converted to an Ethernet port which can be useful for anything from networking computers, to home security or automation. If I have the wire, I may as well, and I see no use in running phone wire which will likely be useless for many in 5-10 years. I have actually been thinking about adding two extra cat6 runs, for a total of 4 and possibly wiring them to do HDMI. I was thinking cat6 because for 1000 feet it is only $30 ($94 vs. $64) more compared to cat5e and I feel like it is always best to install the latest technology wiring so that it is good for as long as possible. Is there really no benefit to cat6 over cat5e? If not, then why even have the new standard. I know 10gig can go further over cat6, and I believe HDMI can as well. Currently I plan on using gigabit switches, but in the future who knows. Is there really no future value in cat6 over cat5e?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richard


Who at all said anything about POTS wire or "phone wire"??? I hope you are not thinking this is the same stuff as Cat5e.

We are saying Cat5E is just as good, and will be as good, as Cat 6 for many years to come. 

I personally feel Cat6 was a useless standard introduced with no real application.
If you do use Cat6 would you use all Cat6 jacks and terminations as well? 

I did a computer store owner's house about 7-8 years ago. He insisted we use all Cat6 for the home network. Back then he spent a good few dollars more on the stuff. By the time it finds a valid use it will be old news.
I think Cat6 was a "bastard" standard that was put out before it had any real-world application and will be obsolete once the next standard is introduced.


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

No one mentioned POTS, but someone asked why use cat6 for phone, and I interpreted that to be why not use phone wire instead...I reread and saw they meant just to use cat5e instead. I do indeed realize that cat5 is not phone wire. In fact the more I think about it the more I am thinking I won't even use phone jacks and just wire them all to rj45. I don't have a landline, and if someone wants one in the future, the wires will be there. I'd have more use for an extra rj45 jack.

Yes, I plan to use cat6 connectors everywhere, and gigabit switches and NICs. I am also looking at HDMI over cat6, and I know that you can have longer runs w/ cat6 vs. cat5e with regard to HDMI. I think an extra 30, plus maybe 20 for the connectors. How hard is it to run conduit in the walls? I'm not planning on cutting into every wall, and I'm going to snake as much as I can. Would smurf tube be easier to run than pvc? Would I be able to fit 4 cat6/cat5e and 2 rg6 into 3/4" smurf tube comfortably?


----------



## Motofixxer (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using Cat6 for phone. It's more than is needed sure, but if you already plan on using it for Network then why not. If your just running phone lines Cat5e is the least that should be used. 
Gigabit ethernet uses all 4 pairs. So it can't be combined with phone in same cable. 
I prefer Cat6 over Cat5e just because it's larger conductors and the thicker outer insulation for better protection while pulling the wire etc.


----------

